# Hold em mama!



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

She's so heavy with eggs she stays in the java moss all the time now. lol 
I make sure she gets enough to eat. She's special.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

w-o-w! hot damn.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

She's got a gang of eggs! She can barely walk. lol Sorry it's blurry, I think my lens was dirty.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats pretty awesome 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Awww. :3 What a cutie! I hope she does well!


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Chibi. I'm thinking she has about a week to go. I haven't seen any eyes yet so we'll see.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Correction--I see eyes!!! I looked through the 8x spot on my magnifying glass and I see them! yayyyy


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

My belly hurts just looking at her : ) How exciting!


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

lol 








That weird wormy thing is just a rogue plant root.


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Fun!


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I don't see any shrimp that look like balloons so I guess the eggs hatched but I can't see them yet. Hopefully I'll have a baby boom in a couple weeks.


----------



## tonypelicon (Dec 29, 2011)

that pretty awesome, nice pictures, Thanx for your sharing


----------



## jersysman (Jan 7, 2007)

Have you seen any babies yet? That female was ready to burst at the seams! I bet she was glad when they were born!!


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Yup lots of babies about 2 weeks old now and starting to color up


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Alil fuzzy


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

thats way awesome! good luck!


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

They dig the filter wall. lol


----------



## ROZDAB (Oct 3, 2011)

That third pic is AWESOME!!!!!!!! (1 with the plant stem/worm in it lol)

Congrats on the additions to your community!!!!!!!!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

nice Dee!

they're loving that filter wall!

the xmas patch is growing good huh?


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks friends.
Han, they do love that wall and the moss is growing nicely. 
My Java moss is growing like wild too which is great cuz I didn't have much success with it in my other tank. I think it likes the cooler water.


----------

